# viper 5901-siren or horn?



## kennyob46 (May 12, 2009)

hey folks-i am getting this installed in my car this weekend and the installer said he wont be installing siren under hood because of the ease of getting at it and disconnecting during a break-in.He is going to have it hooked up to horn only.Does this sound strange and how would i get the chirp you get when pushing on car or entering motion sensor zone?thanx ahead of time


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds strange....it is two more wires and you can hide the siren anywhere....sounds like he wants to skip a few steps. Be leary about this!


----------



## kennyob46 (May 12, 2009)

lcurle said:


> sounds strange....it is two more wires and you can hide the siren anywhere....sounds like he wants to skip a few steps. Be leary about this!


kinda along the lines of what i was thinking-shortcut to make his job easier-gave him a $100 down already(no idea why that was needed-i surmised it was for the specific module for the remote start for my model year car),so i am kind of committed now,but i will insist on siren,it is part of alarm kit.thanx for taking the time to respond!


----------



## kennyob46 (May 12, 2009)

kennyob46 said:


> kinda along the lines of what i was thinking-shortcut to make his job easier-gave him a $100 down already(no idea why that was needed-i surmised it was for the specific module for the remote start for my model year car),so i am kind of committed now,but i will insist on siren,it is part of alarm kit.thanx for taking the time to respond!


he also is declining to hook up auto-defroster on remote start saying it leads to problems.just dont understand why viper would offer it then


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

He may not want to drill holes in a new cars fender.......... I used to mount the siren up high so a theft could not access it from underneath. The remote starter is built in, he may not know how to is the reason why. If he will not give you what you want tell him you want your money back! Pressure him and he will give it to you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

he doesnt want to because it will take some time to find the proper wires....get your money back and take it to an actuall store with MECP certified people.


----------



## kennyob46 (May 12, 2009)

lcurle said:


> he doesnt want to because it will take some time to find the proper wires....get your money back and take it to an actuall store with MECP certified people.


thanx for the response-the annoying part is i made sure he was DEI certified before i went to him.Think ill give viper a call later and see what they say-hope they dont give me the runaround,also


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they will tell you to contact the regional rep for assistance, and give you their number.


----------

